# Hearing Aid



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2012)

A man was telling his neighbor, "I just bought a new hearing aid. It cost me four thousand dollars, but it is state of the art. It's perfect." 
"Really," answered the neighbor. "What kind is it?" 
"Twelve thirty." ​


----------



## Elzee (Nov 16, 2012)

Three retirees, each with a hearing loss, were taking a walk one fine March day.
One remarked to the other, "Windy, ain't it?"
"No," the second man replied, "It's Thursday."
And the third man chimed in, "So am I. Let's have a coke."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2012)

.......................


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2014)

There was an old man who was married to a very young woman.
The old man was at the doctors for a checkup and the doctor said, "Sir today I will need a sperm sample, urine sample and a stool sample".

The old man looks at his young wife and says, " What did he say"?
His wife replies, "He needs a pair of your underwear."


----------

